# Cal South Coast



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Starting the thread and hope we will get posts today!


----------



## Crystal C. (Sep 26, 2008)

The only information I have 2nd hand is 11 dogs back to the 4th in the derby!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

..and I heard Henry was one of them


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Where the heck are the Q results?????


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Exactly. You'd think someone would take the time to post the Q results!!!!!!!!!!

uncontrollable laughter up here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:twisted:


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Alright Lynn, you trying to start trouble??? LOL

11 dogs ran the last series of the derby and Henry was one. He had a beautiful 3rd series, otherwise other than my own dog I don't know how anyone did. I suspect there was some water cheats and some that didn't..

The open was a nice set-up. Several pick-ups and some nice work. pretty much the exact same thing that happens every weekend :0

Kris


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh, I do know ONE dog that did VERY nice in the open 1st series, Russ....


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

I just heard that Henry (MOONSTONES Frontier Indiana Jones) WON THE DERBY!!!!!

Congratulations! Crystal Cockroft, Henry, and Luann Pleasant.

The win puts Henry on the 2010 National Derby List with 13 points. WAY TO GO.

We're SO happy for you Crystal.

Sarita


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Crystal on Henry's win in the Derby


----------



## Crystal C. (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the congrats and thank you to Luann for handling Henry to his win today! Also thanks too Carol Kachelmeyer and Anne Simeon who did Henry's basics!!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS CRYSTAL!!!!! I knew he was running a very nice trial!!! Good for Henry and Luanne

Kris


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

moonstonelabs said:


> I just heard that Henry (MOONSTONES Frontier Indiana Jones) WON THE DERBY!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations! Crystal Cockroft, Henry, and Luann Pleasant.
> 
> ...


 Yipeee Henry!!!! Congrats Crystal and LuAnn and a special thanks to Carol Kachelmyer for her expert touch with "O-Henry" in Basic training. Thanks to Crystal for continuing Henry's training and keeping her "eye on the prize". Is that repeat litter here yet Sarita??


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeh "Henry".
"Otis's"(brother) Auntie Sue


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Wooo Hooo yip yip for Old Yella Henry, Luann and Crystal and Ashley! Your' on the derby list!! Cool beans.

Many blessings to all of you!

Kitlyn


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats Crystal and Henry Gotta Love those Moonstone dogs!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Any new news up yet?


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

What were the other placements in the Derby? Two of our Saber-Ruby litter were in this Derby.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open call backs to the third series:

1,2,3,4,7,9,11,13,14,17,24,26,29,30,36,38,41,44,45,46,48,51,54,56,60,63,64


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks Russ!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Call backs to the 3rd Series: (22)
2,5,6,9,12,14,16,17,18,19,25,29,30,32,33,34,35,39,40,41,43,44


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Callbacks to 4th Series (11)

2,4,17,24,26,41,45,46,54,56,60


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Callbacks to the 4th Series (11)

5, 12, 16, 25, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 39, 43

Qual Callbacks to the 4th Series (13)

2, 3, 5, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Judy,
Thank you so much for posting! Go #9!!!!
Diane


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

I second that. Go #9, go Jump!!!!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Don got a phone call from Pat and Debi Nichols tonight. Midnight Shooter got a 4th in the Derby.

Congrats to Pat, Debi, and Shooter --who is one of our Saber-Ruby pups. 

Proud breeders,
Don and Helen Graves


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual Results:

1st - 9 Jump O:Foster H:Sargenti
2nd - 11 Puck O:Walters H: Remien
3rd - 16 Smooth O/H: Kolstad
4th - 5 Lacy O/H: Zahornacky
RJ - 2 Rosie O/H: Woodyard
JAMS: 3 Hammer, 12 Lincoln, 13 Thandi, 14 Lou, 15 Cooter, 17 Trek, 20 Solo


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Results:

1st - 43 Margo/Milton
2nd - 5 Ryder/Terry
3rd - 29 Billie/Brown
4th - 30 Twister/Wilson
RJ - 25 Wrangler/Foster
JAMS: 12 Neon, 32 Freedom


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Melanie!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Super congrats Melanie!!! See, the pom pom squad ruled.


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats Melanie!!!


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

How about a big THANK YOU to Judy Myers for "bothering" oops taking the time (!)to post the Q results.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Billy Sargenti goes 1, 2, 3 in the Open with Pike, TakeEm, and Josh's Dixie!!!!


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats to you Melanie! Nice blue ribbon


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats Josh!!!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, thanks Judy for posting results. It is appreciated. And congratulations on the JAM in the Q with Trek.

--Susan


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Qual Results:
> 
> 1st - 9 Jump O:Foster H:Sargenti
> 2nd - 11 Puck O:Walters H: Remien
> ...


Judy....Thank you so much for posting!!!!! YEAH!!!!! Jump #9 We are so very excited for your win ... That's my sister - Woo-Hoo!!!!!

Maggie

Oh, and Melanie did not tell me to post this


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

labhauler said:


> How about a big THANK YOU to Judy Myers for "bothering" oops taking the time (!)to post the Q results.


Thank you, Judy, for posting callbacks in all Stakes...and Congratulations!...to all in the Q...

Expecially to ..."Jump", "Lacy", "Thandi" ..and "Trek" ! 

Huge Congratulations to Bill Sargenti on his great success this weekend... from the Derby on up!!

Judy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone who post results. It is really appreciated. I finally got a new password so I can post again.
Congratulations to Billy and his placements in the Open and Q. 
Congratulations Melanie and Jump, Judy Meyers and Trek and all that placed.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, is Tee ever proud of her mama!!! Way to go Jump and Melanie. Blue becomes her!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats Josh!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

CONGRAT's to Billy on his OPEN placements!!!! YEAH Pike, Take 'Em & Dixie!

CONGRAT's to Judy Pond and Josh Conrad for their OPEN Placements.

CONGRAT's and WOO WOO to Jump and Billy for winning the Q. WAY TO GO Melanie!!!  New All Age Qualified Golden!!!! 

Congratulations to all that placed and finished. 

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Derby Results

1st #4 Henry/O-Crystal Cockroft H-LuAnn Pleasant
2nd #2 Nike/O-H Paul Foster
3rd #11 Phin/O-H Wendy Pennington
4th #5 Shooter/O-H Pat Nichols
RJ #12 Gabby/O-Gary Bechtel H-LuAnn Pleasant
Jams #3, #7, #9, #13, #14, #16


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open Results (To fill it out)

1st Pike/Bill Sargenti
2nd Take 'Em/Bill Sargenti
3rd Dixie/Bill Sargenti
4th Rip/Mark Henry
RJ Kody/Bill Kolstad
Jams #17, #26, #45


----------



## R.Sage (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats Mark and Rip!!!


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Congrats Ms. Foster, I know you are very proud of your little red girl.


----------



## NWitters (Jun 29, 2009)

Melanie,

Way to go momma Jump!! That is awesome!!! So proud of you both.

Nikki and Ripley


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Way to go momma Jump!! And Melanie!
Josh and Dixie,
Tammy and Lacey,
Crystal and Henry
Judy P


----------

